# McMinnHumane Soc. Tennessee PREGNANT Female 3 y/o



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Pregnant female at McMinn Humane Society Tennessee 
Please contact myself through this website or Barbara at McMinn Humane Society (McMinn Regional Humane Society) Her number is 423-506-1091. 
She hasn't got a long time.
I would take her but for 4 of my own and 4 fosters coming Saturday 
:help::help:


----------

